# هل ممكن تشغيل التلفاز المنزلي على بطارية السياره ؟؟



## mmalkawe (15 أغسطس 2009)

اذا كانت ممكنه ارجو ان تعطيني الطريقه او اسم الجهاز الذي يحول التيار ..... ( مواصفاته )
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## moudir (15 أغسطس 2009)

salem
yes u can do this
the machine named inverter
i'ts selled with the computer


----------



## عثمان الشجاع (18 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : 
فعلاً موضوع رائع وننتظر مشاركة الآخرين .

والسلام على كل المسلمين.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يتم ذلك باستخدام جهاز محول القدرة Power inverter

يقوم هذا الجهاز بتحويل التيار المستمر ذو ال12 فولت من بطارية السيارة إلى 220 تيار متناوب

ويمكن تشغيل التلفاز على هذا الجهاز 

عليك أولا معرفة قدرة جهاز التلفاز لديك من اللوحة الخلفية على الجهاز كم وات وشراء محول انفرتر بقدرة أعلى من الجهاز الذي سوف يتم تشغيله عليه

وفقكم الله


----------

